# Every ROM giving me reboots....



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am at my wits end here with my Tbolt.... I don't want to upgrade because I don't want to lose my unlimited data but, It reboots at completely random times...


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a dying battery to me...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with santod. some users reported random reboots after switching to the ICS leak radios too.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Seems like that leak had some major issues coz I also started having random reboots and getting bootloops loops too. I eventually swapped my tbolt for a another currently on stock .19, impatiently waiting for this allege update from HateTC/VZW!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

